# Internet Explorer cannot open internet site



## thoron (Dec 27, 2009)

This has to do with recently opened sofurry site.

Any page beyond the home page I a message box the says Internet Explorer cannaot open internet site .......... Operation Aborted, when I click on th ok button I'm then sent to the Internet Explorer cannot display web page.

I'm just curious as to what would cause this, and how to fix it just in case I encounter it elsewhere.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 27, 2009)

Virus?


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 27, 2009)

1 - Can you click links from MSN's homepage and they work, or not?

2 - Do you have other Web browsers (e.g. Firefox) and do they work?

This kinda reminds me of the "default browser" bug, where (thru IE6) if IE isn't your default browser then attempting to open any page from your History, Favorites -- or even a handtyped URL -- causes IE to summon the default browser instead of trying to open it directly.

Really odd when your IE starts calling Firefox for all your browsing needs, but in my case that's all it was.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 27, 2009)

Just to be safe, try downloading MalwareBytes' Anti-Malware and giving it a scan with Internet Explorer closed. While Internet Explorer isn't the minefield of bugs and swiss-cheesed security holes it used to be (it's actually rather secure now by most measures), it's still fairly vulnerable given the focus on it in the field of malware. It's not unthinkable that something managed to attach itself to your browser over the course of your web browsing sessions. In addition, most attacks against IE occur at random after you first become infected, so as to mask which website was actually the one that had the malicious code injected into it.

It might have nothing to do with malware, however. You might simply need to repair your IE installation (you can do this by "uninstalling" it from Add/Remove Programs (or Programs and Features if you're running Vista/7) and downloading it again from Microsoft), or even just clear your history or temporary internet files.

EDIT: I'm also reading in a knowledge base article that this problem is fairly specific to IE7 - Have you not upgraded to IE8 yet? If not, you should give it a shot. It's a much better browser overall - Actually standards-compliant, unlike 6 and 7, and much more secure (7 is still extremely vulnerable to malware attack). Of course, it's easy to just say "use Firefox/Chrome/Safari/Opera/(insert browser here)", and I do recommend that, but if you have your reasons and you're using IE8, there's no pressing need.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 27, 2009)

I heard someone else complain about this, they just installed Firefox. I think it's a bug with Sofurry that it doesn't work with IE.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 28, 2009)

Didn't Microsoft make IE break and not be friendly on older standards of web design?

Try using a different browser. You're more likely to catch something on IE.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> Didn't Microsoft make IE break and not be friendly on older standards of web design?



Did. Not any more, though. IE8 is standards-compliant (or close enough that one no longer needs to create an "IE-compliant" version of a website).


----------



## Aurali (Dec 28, 2009)

Sofurry loaded up in IE8.. I wish it didn't now.. bah.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I think it's a bug with Sofurry that it doesn't work with IE.



This is pretty much it. They've made it so their site only works on Firefox. Rushing things out the door is ever so smart!


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 29, 2009)

Oddly enough, I have IE 7, FireFox 3 and Google Chrome and SoFurry works in all of them. No errors at all..

I have however in the past on other websites encountered the operation aborted message, because I worked on the site I had access to the code and all and it eventually turned out to be a javascript error.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 29, 2009)

> This is pretty much it. They've made it so their site only works on Firefox. Rushing things out the door is ever so smart!



It wasn't quite rushed, it took a year according to the news post. Although admittedly it is a bit disappointing after the hype. I like the new look and features, but it has quite a few bugs (especially the forum).


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> It wasn't quite rushed, it took a year according to the news post. Although admittedly it is a bit disappointing after the hype. I like the new look and features, but it has quite a few bugs (especially the forum).



Ferrox is over a year in development..

but no, knowing who makes the site... I'm actually impressed they made what they have.


----------



## thoron (Dec 29, 2009)

I think it has something to do with some of the icons that are only visable when logged in, because I went to see if they had fixed it and to my surprise I could view the sories listed, but then I notice that I was logged out and when I logged in and tried to view the same story I got that annoying error again.


----------



## hitokage (Dec 31, 2009)

Aurali said:


> but no, knowing who makes the site... I'm actually impressed they made what they have.


I haven't been over there in quite a long time, but from what I recall Toumal is a professional programmer. He may just have more of the design experience necessary for projects like that.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm a little confused as to how a website like that can cause an issue like this, unless it's specific to that website, and moreover, it sounds like a server configuration problem if it is. Unless the site's code was actively malicious, I'm having a hard time figuring out how they could be the problem.


----------



## Aden (Dec 31, 2009)

Ben said:


> This is pretty much it. They've made it so their site only works on Firefox. Rushing things out the door is ever so smart!



>Making a site not work on IE to force others to get another browser

I'm okay with this c:


----------



## Ricky (Jan 1, 2010)

jayhusky said:


> Oddly enough, I have IE 7, FireFox 3 and Google Chrome and SoFurry works in all of them. No errors at all..
> 
> I have however in the past on other websites encountered the operation aborted message, because I worked on the site I had access to the code and all and it eventually turned out to be a javascript error.



I think IE7 does that when you try to add an element to or manipulate the DOM before the page is loaded.  I think it's also if a form is submitted before it's closed (i.e. <form name = "fu"> ....  document.fu.submit() ....</form>).  Generally if you add the function to a window.onload queue you're all set.

Firefox will usually work in these cases.

That's just what's off the top of my head though, I'm not 100% sure.


----------

